# My LF Cochin has gone broody!!!



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

My blue LF cochin has been sitting on 7 eggs for 3 days now. This is my first time with a broody hen. Do I need to do anything special for her? I hope she at least hatches one it would be really cool to see her raise the chicks!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep an eye out that she gets off the nest at least twice a day. If not, you may have to take her off the nest. Do not put food and water in easy reach, she needs to get up and move around some. They can end up with nerve damage if they're allowed to do nothing but sit there. I could take a stubborn broody, move her outside and she immediately would run to dust bathe. Then move to the food and water and return to her nest. 

There is nothing better than seeing a hen raising her chicks. Its something you never get tired of seeing.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. So far she is doing really good at taking care of her needs. She gets out and dust bathes and eats and drinks for about 15 mins maybe a little less, I am not really timing. She seems to be getting out at least once but maybe more. Last night I put food and water within reach. None of my hens use the nest boxes so she is on the floor of the coop. I enclosed her nest with some boards so none of the chickens roosting above will potty on her. I can not keep my other hens from laying on her. I am not sure how to get them to lay somewhere else. Any ideas???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just make sure her eggs are clearly marked and remove the unwanted eggs each day. That's probably the safest thing to do. You won't break her being broody by moving her, she has freedom to wander when its time to leave the nest. 

Move the food and water away from her so she has to get up. Having it too close keeps her too close to the nest where she is liable to soil it and is not getting the exercise she needs.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you again, I will move the food and water out then because there is some in the coop and can I mark the eggs with a sharpie or do I need to use something else?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've had some confirm here that the Sharpie is safe to use. It had been up for discussion for years on whether or not the chemicals can transfer in to the inside of the egg. Those that have used them have had successful hatches. 

The good thing about using the indelible ink is that it will not get worn off. Even food coloring fades a ton. Pencil, let's just say it doesn't last at all.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, so I marked the eggs with a sharpie. There is now 9 eggs laid in the last 3 days. Will she be ok with the eggs hatching in that time span? Also, do I have to candle them or can I just leave them and discard the ones that don't hatch?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be more or a personal preference thing but I always candled mine at least once during the time span. You've probably seen others wonder if they know when an egg is going to hatch. I think some of them can and will desert the nest when they consider the hatch done even though there are eggs left.

But there is always that one. The one that still has unhatched eggs with peeps needing her attention who will not budge. I've got one of those. Until I take the infertile eggs away from Allie she will hold tough to the nest even though she's got chicks hatched.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

You have been so helpful, thank you. I think I will attempt to candle them at 14 days, but this is all new to me so who knows if I will be successful. BTW here she is sitting on the eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's glued all right. 

I guess 14 days is about the time I would check give or take a day. Since the hen knows more about hatching, I trusted her to do most of the work. When I used the incubator I did candle three times but that's so much different from a hen doing what comes naturally. 

It never stops being exciting to have a hen go broody and hatch peeps. But the time we spend waiting does get less stressful. And have it happen enough times you develop an internal clock that tells you when its 21 days.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Well she is still glued and last week she broke one of the eggs while I was getting the other hens eggs out from under her, trying to peck me she got her egg on accident. It was fertile so I think she will get a few chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sure seems like she's been broody a long time. But I just checked and its only been a little over a week. I guess time is dragging here at the moment.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Well the past 3 days I have not seen her get off her nest. I did put food and water by her today because we were in the 90's and she was panting. If I do not see her off the nest tommorrow I will get her up. Do I need to close her nest off from her or just get her up away from the eggs and she can go back if she wants? I have not been out as much so it is possible she is getting up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Take her to food and water about 20 feet away. I've never had a broody pant so I do have some concern about that. Is it possible to put a fan in the coop with her to get the air moving? Don't set it right on her. 

Also, can you hose the roof down on the coop to help drop the temps?


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Take her to food and water about 20 feet away. I've never had a broody pant so I do have some concern about that. Is it possible to put a fan in the coop with her to get the air moving? Don't set it right on her.
> 
> Also, can you hose the roof down on the coop to help drop the temps?


She pants a lot and so does Blu, I thought it was because they are so fluffy. She has done this before going broody. My other chickens do also, but not as frequently as the LF Cochins. She has a fan in the window opposite where she is sitting that does not blow directly on her. She also has food and water in the coop less then 20 ft away so it is possible she is getting up and walking around the coop which is 4 ft. By 8 ft.. She used to come out of the coop down the ramp. She still may be doing this as I have had quite a lot going on and not been out there as much. I will hose down the roof next time it is this hot but we have rain in our forecast so it should not be so bad tommorrow. BTW I plan on moving her once the chicks hatch so they do not fall down the ramp. I just don't feel comfortable moving the eggs after she broke one. I have a large dog house I can use as a shelter for her and the chicks in the run.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Well 21 days will be Saturday and I have read mixed opinions on whether or not it is safe to move a broody hen at this point. Should I leave her alone until they hatch? Or should I continue to move her off the nest and collect the new eggs. Some how one of her eggs was collected so now we are down to 7 eggs. It was not fertile when cracked open. I did no candle as I had an emergency come up with one of my children and have been a preoccupied caring for him, I just realized today how quickly hatch day is approaching.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave her be. Every bird is different in their response. Do you want to risk her not returning to the eggs even if you put her back?


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Leave her be. Every bird is different in their response. Do you want to risk her not returning to the eggs even if you put her back?


Thank you, I will just let her be. I just was not sure if it was important to get her up at least once a day for the last couple days.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

She has a chick!!! It is so tiny and cute. I ran inside to get the camera and it went back under her and has not come out. She is still on the other eggs so there may be more to come. I will get a picture as soon as she lets me. I think it is Blue like her but it is not a well lit area so it may be black.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats. Even if no others hatch, peep has Mom to keep it happy. 

Fun part, all of those feathers could keep you from knowing what's under there until they come out on their own.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is pictures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet baby. Have you tried sliding your hand under her to see if more are hatched or do you hear anything? That baby has been out for a bit now, the others should be following right behind it.

You might have to make a choice here regarding food and water. If she's going to stay glued to the remaining eggs the peep is going to need food and water. 

You can put a small dish of each in front of her and let her tell peep what it is. It might look at her like she's nuts but its the beginning of learning about eating and drinking.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

The baby has already eaten. Jewel showed it the food I put in front of her and it dove right in, lol. It finished eating and Jewel must have thought it was not enough and she started feeding it from her beak, so cute. I forgot the water and will move it closer now. Thank you


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

There is another egg hatching. It's foot and beak are exposed, it is just not fully out. The others are not hatching yet but the eggs were from 3 seperate days. If there is no others hatching in the next 2 days, I am going to take the other eggs out. She needs a break from sitting so she can stretch her legs and teach her chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Before you toss the eggs put them to your ear in a quiet place. If the egg is still viable you should hear scratching in there. 

Don't be like someone else I know and toss a slow hatching baby. He decided his hatch was done and put the unhatched eggs in the kitchen garbage can. A few hours later he could hear crying from some where, finally figured out it was coming from the garbage can.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I will definatly check them, thank you. I would feel horrible if I threw a chick away.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Well Jewel has another chick. Yay!!! I can hear another one working on it's egg under her. Sounds like pecking and egg cracking. I will post a pic of the new chick later today when it warms up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very good, soon she'll be off the nest wandering with her peeps.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Well little new chick was not coming out and I wanted to make sure all was ok. I gently lifted Jewel and could tell there was a problem with the chick, It had shavings from the bedding plastered to it's rear along with red goo. I gently tried to get the shavings off and water poured out it's rear end. This chick is very wobbly and tiny. It's rear end is still plastered in yucky stuff. Is there anything I should be doing for the poor little thing? Should I just let nature be and see what happens? This is my first experience hatching chicks and I want to make sure I am handling everything right.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can try cleaning it up with some warm water but other than that? Just keep an eye out. When they're that little there isn't much we can do for them if something is wrong.

Make sure it gets food and water in the next few days. Being the youngest might also mean the older, more robust peeps will bully it away from food and water. 

If you hear lots of crying then something is wrong. Try offering water first. Then food.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I got it cleaned up and it already seems stronger and is standing. It got itself back under Jewel on it's own. It is not interested in food or water. I am going to give it about an hour and offer it food and water again. Will all this up and down with Jewel hurt the other eggs? I am trying to be as gentle as possible but Jewel wants to kill me for messing with her nest and chicks. I am using gloves so I am safe just not sure about the eggs that she is still sitting on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not surprised that it is not interested in food or water, it can take up to three days for them to need to eat or drink. So, don't force the issue if its not interested. Now is the time that it will rest from the work of getting out of the egg. Sometimes it can take 24 hours before they are up and zooming around.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for all your help. It was sitting with it's sibling and I got a few pics.
The last picture was before I cleaned it off, poor baby.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its poor little self is whooped. Right now Mom has her body temp and humidity regulated to help the rest hatch and its not quite comfortable under her for those already hatched. 

If you don't hear crying don't worry over much about it. Its going to be splatted like that for at least today.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Well poor baby did not make it. I went out to check on them and it was laying beside Jewel lifeless. I am great full this was not Jewel's only chick and that if it was suffering it is no longer suffering. Hopefully the one that is working on getting out will be stronger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't want to say it at the time but I had concerns that you were seeing yolk on the peep. That is never a good thing to have happen. And it is good that it did not suffer long.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I had the same concern since the other one did not have sticky stuff on it. It is a learning experience for me and I realize these things do happen. I noticed one of the eggs she is sitting on was cracked, almost like a small shatter. It does not smell in the coop. Is this normally the way an egg looks when hatching? I only noticed because Jewel is kind of raising her front end up. I am assuming to keep the eggs from getting to hot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She will move around a bit to accommodate the hatching process. The shattering thing? I don't know what that means. I don't ever remember seeing that any of mine. Its possible it was a pipped chick that died and now the shell is beginning to collapse with the movement. 

Yes, we have 100% successful hatches but it is not uncommon to have a failure here and there. Her whole process started off a little iffy so that can cause some of what you're seeing. 

I think I'd leave things be and see what happens. If she doesn't leave the nest by tomorrow it might be time to check what's remaining for signs of life. If you don't pick up on anything then its time to remove them and let her get on with raising her existing chicks. 

If she has one struggling to get out and can't it will scream its displeasure, that's when its time to step in. Not before.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you so much. No screams, I will let them be until tomorrow then.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

She has 2 more chicks. They look healthy and strong. I checked the 3 remaining eggs and one has movement. I candled the 2 quite ones and there is no movement or veins. I returned the good egg and tossed the other 2. BTW the shattered egg was no good, under closer inspection it looked like it rolled into another egg and broke. Hopefully the last egg will be hatched by tomorrow and she can have a break from incubating her eggs and enjoy her chicks. I will post pics later today of the new chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great, she's going to have her own little flock to raise. Since there is such a time span between the first and last you will have to be vigilant, she's going to want to take them on adventures and those just hatched will get left behind. Even though its hotter than blue blazes out there you might have to set up a warming station for the last hatched while she takes the others off. That's assuming that she can't go far with the others.

What do you mean? The eggs were clear?


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I have never candled an egg before but have seen pictures. I first listened to all of them and realized one is making small noises. The other two with no noises I decided to candle for good measure. You could see an air space but no veins or movement. I hope I did it right. I will set up a warming space, no problem. My run is 16 ft by 16 ft. Is this to large?


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I had planned on moving Jewel and the chicks once they all hatched to the run area with a dog house for shelter. They are currently in the coop that is about 4 ft. off the ground. I do not want any chicks falling down off the ramp. They are currently residing with the rest of the flock and everyone is respecting Jewel's territory and listening to her threats.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless you can fence her off to a smaller area, she's going to want to take the chicks back to the coop. As far as she's concerned that's home and safety. And depending on your run, its not all that safe from some predators. 

Its hard to give suggestions on how best to house her since I can't see your setup. In my old coop I had multiple individual inside and outside pens. If I had one with chicks too young to be out I just closed the door to the outside pen until the peeps were big enough to be out and navigate the ramp. Didn't mean all got the ramp right away, it took some training on my part but they all finally figured it out.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a Great Pyrenees that keeps the predators away. It lives with my goats but patrols around the chicken coop and run. It also can be trusted with the chickens when they free range the goat area. I also have a door on the coop so if it is going to stress her out I can keep my hens that lay in the coop with her until they all lay and then let them out and close the door. I also can section off an area for her and the chicks that is 8x8 and put the dog house in there for shelter. The dog house is just a plastic large dog house.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I finally got the pictures uploaded, here are some pics of the chicks. I really love the one that looks like the chick is whispering in her ear.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And Mom is reared back like she's asking, "what did you say?" Although those little pokes to skin can be a bit uncomfortable, I'm sure. 

I like the one that's standing upright pushing against her. That reminds me of kids in the doctor's office pushing against Mom to keep from having to get that shot.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Jewel has been getting up all day. I keep trying to get her back on her egg but she sits on it for a minute and gets back up. I do not have an incubator and it is peeping in the egg. What should I do? Could it still hatch if she is up and down?

I am happy she got up because I have not seen her get up for 3 days. She has settled back on her egg for now so hopefully she is done.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she leaves for good, she's done. She might realize there is still one to come out and will wait on it. Bedtime is in a few hours, hopefully that will allow the one to hatch during the sleep time hours. 

If she leaves you might have to get creative in finding a way to keep it warm enough to hatch. I've read where some have used a double boiler, get the water just warm enough to be 98/99 degrees. Pop a towel and put the unhatched egg in. There was even one who incubated an egg in her bra. That one I still have trouble believing but she said it worked.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

She is still up and down but not going far and definitely making that where she nests so I hope she rests there and it hatches. Thank you for all your input. I am off to research creative ways to incubate, just in case. Hopefully I don't have to.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Yay, the last chick made it, even with all the ups and downs. I have been enclosing her corner she sleeps in , in the coop at night, so she can sleep soundly and not have to worry about any chickens wandering over there at night. I decided to enclose her early and she might be forced to stay on it. There is still room for her to get up and food and water in with them. It worked like a charm. The new chick looks healthy also but it is very chilly this morning so it may be some time before I can get pics. Thank you Robin for all your wonderful help and knowledge. If I had not gotten your advice I probably would have lost this new chick. I was very worried yesterday and you helped me not overreact. Hopefully next time I have a broody hen I will have an incubator just in case.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I did was hold your hand, you did the rest. 

It will get that when you have a broody on eggs you can just walk in and hear the new peep under her. Even with the others in the coop, Then as time goes on and automatic clock will go off in your head knowing its about time.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are some pics from today. I tried to set up a warming station for the youngest chick and it just runs back with the others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tons of cuteness. My favorite is pic one.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

The chicks are growing fast. Here are updated pictures. Jewel is such a great Mom. Pictures are in order Sunshine first, Snow White second, Maybaline third, and Cole fourth. Then of course my wonderful Jewel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is she in with the rest of the flock? Good to know if she is and that its working. That helps others decide if its safe.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, she has been in with the flock the whole time. She made it very clear from day one that the chicks are hers and they are not to be messed with. The only chicken that she trusts in very close proximity to the chicks is Blu, my rooster. She was real nasty with the others for the first couple days and now they all keep their distance. She has a dog house under the coop for her and the chicks until they can climb up the ramp, since it is quite high up. I did a lot of research before making my decision and decided keeping them with my flock would be the easiest way for me if it worked. I stay at home so they were closely supervised in the beginning. When I free range them Jewel does not take them out even though she has the option. I believe she knows they are more vulnerable to an attack. She gets a couple hours each day with just her and the chicks in the run, while the rest of my flock free ranges.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like an ideal set up. It won't be long and the peeps will be big enough to go out with the rest of the flock. She will be dynamite when it comes to anything messing with her chicks. And I do mean anything. I had a red tail hawk try to go after my Hamburg's chicks. She chased the hawk in to a tree. All of her chicks were fine.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Jewel took her chicks out free ranging for the first time yesterday, they had a blast!!! They have established their place in the flock and stray far from Jewel now and do not have any problems with the other chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Between you and Jewel the peeps should grow to adults without any issues. 

I remember the first time would go out. The excitement of the Mom's and peeps was fascinating.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Jewel is back to laying and has left her chicks to fend for themselves. They do not get picked on and have established their place in the flock. Here they are.

Sunshine is the youngest and most bold out of the 4 chicks.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Next is Maybaline, who is the smallest, but has the biggest personality.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Then there is Snow White, who is now know as Blizzard.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just so you know, Jewel will probably go broody again.

Chicks have grown up nicely.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

One more of Blizzard because he is not photogenic. Any one have any guesses on his color? It is very odd to me.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Last but not least is the oldest and most dependent on Jewel, who is now pecking him when he annoys her.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Just so you know, Jewel will probably go broody again.
> 
> Chicks have grown up nicely.


Thank you.

If she does go broody again I would like to get some eggs for her to hatch instead of having mixed breed again. I may also let her hatch some ducklings from my ducks eggs because I need more hens.

Is it to late in the season to have her hatch eggs? I would worry they would get to cold.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hatched year round but I was set up for it whether the hens did the hatching or I used the incubator. 

Some of those little boys do cling to Momma for a long time.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Just so you know, Jewel will probably go broody again.
> 
> Chicks have grown up nicely.


Well, you jinxed me. Jewel is sitting again. I found a dozen Indian Runner hatching eggs locally. I will pick them up next week. My OEGB mix decided she was missing out and she swiped her eggs when she got up. It was so funny she was raised in the air from sitting on so many large eggs. . I separated the eggs and will let her try hatching some barnyard mix bantam eggs. They are both happy now. Jewel's eggs will be replaced with the Indian runner eggs when I get them. My plan this go around will be to separate her from the flock, once they hatch and house her and the ducklings next to the ducks. I am hoping it will help integrate the ducklings in with the ducks easier when Jewel is done raising them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, its the nature of the breed. Cochins can be very much like Silkies when it comes to laying a few eggs then going broody again. Once they get a little age on them they are not so set on hatching so often.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I got Jewel's Indian runner fertile eggs today. She took them with no problems. Now I just have to wait. My bantam did not stick it out on the nest. She sat one day and changed her mind. I am not worried though, I really do not need another broody hen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Careful what you say. I kept my old birds when I sold the breeding flock. I've still got them. Said I was ready to not have dogs any more and promptly found three dumped puppies nine years ago. So careful.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I candled the duck eggs today and all look good except 2. I marked them and put them back under her to check when I recandle next week. I read on another post today that the red ring is no good, so I will toss that one in the morning. I guess I have good instincts because I refered to it as the ring of death. I just was not quite sure if it was bad. The other was not as developed as the good eggs but did not have a red ring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Known as the blood ring although from what I've read its not blood but bacteria. And now I don't remember if I read this in study or from another breeder, it only happens with a fertilized egg that the embryo died. I guess that's something else I need to confirm.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I caught Jewel off the nest today and got a picture 
Here she is enjoying her time off the nest. She even took a dust bath today.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I candled the eggs again and all 11 look good.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Jewel has 6 ducklings so far. . One has a eye that is sealed shut, I plan on rinsing with saline solutions twice daily and putting neosporn on it. Here is some pics


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Another one


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Last pic is my little duckling with the eye problem


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

The little duckling with the eye problem did not make it. No more have hatched so far, but the 5 ducklings are everywhere today driving Jewel bonkers while she sits on the remaining eggs.


----------

